# Windows 10 icon inoperable, task bar compromised . . .



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3340 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8063 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 931641 MB, Free - 880081 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 084J0R
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2.


> Windows 10 icon inoperable, task bar compromised . . .


re above - describe the problem with the task bar please - other than as above in your title of the topic AND in what way is the windows 10 icon inoperable and indeed to which windows 10 icon do you refer

In other words as explained in our welcome guide


> When writing your question, please be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
> 2.
> re above - describe the problem with the task bar please - other than as above in your title of the topic AND in what way is the windows 10 icon inoperable and indeed to which windows 10 icon do you refer
> 
> In other words as explained in our welcome guide


Thank you. 
1. "Which Windows Icon?" - Four squares together looking like window panes in lower left of screen, extreme left on Taskbar (formerly "Start.");
2. "In what way is icon inoperable?" - Whereas icon used to bring up apps, programs list, etc, it is now four squares together sitting at left of taskbar - DEAD. Does not respond to mouse or bring up anything. All of the functions it used to perform--I am without. I have some icons on home screen and can use them. 
3. RE Taskbar compromise - On the left, there is now (1) DEAD Windows icon, (2) magnifying glass icon which I can right click on and get a menu, (3) Task View icon which I can right click on and get thee same menu as previous icon, From the right side of Task Bar, I can put cursor in (4) blank space and get day and date, (5) next is Notification icon, (6) next is a arrow icon pointing up which I can actually right click on to show hidden icons, (7) next to that one backward quotation marks --left mouse click says "Web Slice Gallery"--right mouse click brings up menu. (8) the word "Links" (right click=nothing/left click=menu), and last a Dell icon.

To turn computer off, I do Control-Alt-Delete which gives me a power icon I can use.

The computer seems to work just fine otherwise. I have a Mozilla icon so I can utilize Net just fine.

From my searches, I discovered that I am not the only one with such a difficulty but I have no clue how to fix it without messing something up which is what I want t do!


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Windows 10 uses whats called the "tiledatalayer" database to display the tiles to the right when you click start. When it gets messed up, the start button does nothing or just blinks for a fraction of a second.
There are two current methods to fix it.
The first is to create two new local user accounts and make them administrators, log into both of them, and to then copy the tiledatalayer folder from one of those back to your user.
https://community.spiceworks.com/ho...our-windows-10-start-menu-reset-tile-database
The other is to try Microsoft's fixit which was released because it is a rampant problem.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ubleshoot-problems-opening-start-menu-cortana


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Windows 10 uses whats called the "tiledatalayer" database to display the tiles to the right when you click start. When it gets messed up, the start button does nothing or just blinks for a fraction of a second.
> There are two current methods to fix it.
> The first is to create two new local user accounts and make them administrators, log into both of them, and to then copy the tiledatalayer folder from one of those back to your user.
> https://community.spiceworks.com/ho...our-windows-10-start-menu-reset-tile-database
> ...


I printed Microsoft link and started with #1. Typed "ms-settings:" in box and OK. Got "File system error (-2018375670)


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

A common fix for that error is to run CHKDSK. To do that, do WinKey+X, click on Command Prompt (admin) and, in the resulting window, type CHKDSK C: /F<enter> You may be told that it can't run;but, can be done at the next boot. If it does, enter Y<enter> and then reboot. It may, BTW, also fix your start menu so try it before you return to attempting the repair.


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

DavisMcCarn said:


> A common fix for that error is to run CHKDSK. To do that, do WinKey+X, click on Command Prompt (admin) and, in the resulting window, type CHKDSK C: /F<enter> You may be told that it can't run;but, can be done at the next boot. If it does, enter Y<enter> and then reboot. It may, BTW, also fix your start menu so try it before you return to attempting the repair.


Guess you have figured out by now I have no technical knowledge. I was going to do that for fun in retirement; however, someone else had other plans.

I presume you mean use Windows Key + the "X" key. I did that and got no reaction.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Then do the CTRL-ALT-DELETE thing; but, this time, choose the task manager. In it, do File -> New Task and type in CMD, checking the box to run with admin..... If you don't see the File menu, click More details at the bottom.


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Then do the CTRL-ALT-DELETE thing; but, this time, choose the task manager. In it, do File -> New Task and type in CMD, checking the box to run with admin..... If you don't see the File menu, click More details at the bottom.


Brought up Task Mgr., typed CMD (ckd admin bx), brought up DOS window: "C:\WINDOWS\system32>(I typed)CHKDSK c: /F (Enter)
Got "Access is denied."


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

I hate to say it; but, your permissions have been destroyed and you need to start from scratch (meaning reinstall Windows and lose everything you don't have backed up).


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

DavisMcCarn said:


> I hate to say it; but, your permissions have been destroyed and you need to start from scratch (meaning reinstall Windows and lose everything you don't have backed up).


Thank you for your help, anyway!

Do you have any idea what caused this--One minute fine, then destroyed--Windows 10?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not do that yet
I will post further advice shortly


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Do not do that yet
> I will post further advice shortly


Fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go back to the Microsoft link
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ubleshoot-problems-opening-start-menu-cortana
expand try the troubleshooter and see f you can run that autofix


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

Cynthia7072 said:


> Thank you for your help, anyway!
> 
> Do you have any idea what caused this--One minute fine, then destroyed--Windows 10?


The only thing different that I was doing prior to this disaster was watching a streaming performance of my granddaughter in a dance competition. However, I used not only the the Win 10 desktop, but an old Vista desktop, a laptop and an Ipad to do the same thing--and nothing else was damaged.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

have you tried the troubleshooter as per my suggestion
If that does not work we will try and reset permissions for your account or establish another user account with admin rights
There are hopefully a number of ways we may address this problem, and we must try them before a complete reset


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

Cynthia7072 said:


> The only thing different that I was doing prior to this disaster was watching a streaming performance of my granddaughter in a dance competition. However, I used not only the the Win 10 desktop, but an old Vista desktop, a laptop and an Ipad to do the same thing--and nothing else was damaged.


I did this and my results are as follows: (they disappear) Troubleshooting was unale to automatically fix all of the issues found. Problems found - Required applications are not installed correctly. Not fixes. Red X.

Explore additional options?

Close the troubleshooter?

See IMG file below.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to the computer and right click C drive
click properties
click tools tab
click the check button on error checking
scan the drive

To get to computer from desktop if you are having difficulty press windows button and then do you have the tiles items
This computer is on the tiles


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

Cynthia7072 said:


> Brought up Task Mgr., typed CMD (ckd admin bx), brought up DOS window: "C:\WINDOWS\system32>(I typed)CHKDSK c: /F (Enter)
> Got "Access is denied."


Can you open CMD with admin privileges? Also, are you logged in with an administrator account? I just had your problem the other day, and I fixed it by rebuilding my TileDataLayer database.

An easier to follow step-by-step guide can be found here:
http://superuser.com/questions/9506...nu-notification-center-store-apps-not-working

I read your previous posts, and I can't tell if you attempted this or not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Saturable
I will leave it with you
I will remain subscribed in case my help is needed

Cynthia7072
DO NOT reinstall there are MANY other approaches to make including the advanced options on restart
The reason I have decided to leave it with my colleague is - on something like this using approaches you are not familiar with, trying to follow two sets of advice makes it so much more difficult for you.


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

With credit to this post I mentioned earlier, I'll walk you through fixing this issue. In my case, WIN + X did not work. I had to access the command prompt in a different way. This should also work for you.

Before we start, text in BLUE will denote a specific key press on your keyboard. For example, ENTER will mean that you must press the *Enter* key on your keyboard.


Press CTRL + ALT + DEL simultaneously.
Click on *Task Manager*.
Open the *File* menu.
Click *Run new task*.
Type *C:\Windows\System32 *into the Run box, and click *OK*.
Type *cmd.exe* into the search box. See picture for reference.







Right click *cmd.exe *and click *Run as administrator*. See picture for reference.







In command prompt, enter the following commands in this order:
net user "TempAdmin1" "password1" /add ENTER
net user "TempAdmin2" "password2" /add ENTER
net localgroup administrators "TempAdmin2" /add ENTER

Press CTRL + ALT + DEL simultaneously.

Click *Sign out*.
Log into Windows using the *TempAdmin1* account. The password is *password1*. It may take a while to log in, as Windows will need to set up the new account.
Once logged in, press CTRL + ALT + DEL.
Click *Sign out*.
Log into Windows using the *TempAdmin2* account. The password is *password2*. Once again, it will take a while to log in.
Open *File Explorer*. If you do not have it pinned to your task bar, follow these additional steps:
Press CTRL + ALT + DEL simultaneously.
Click *Task Manager*.
Open the *File* menu.
Click *Run new task*.
Type *explorer.exe* into the Run box, and click *OK*. File explorer should open.

Click the *View* tab.
Click the *Hidden items* check box. See picture for reference.







In the File Explorer address bar, type *C:\Users\TempAdmin1\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer* and press ENTER.
Click *Continue* to gain access.
Right click the *Database* folder and click *Copy*.
Navigate to your damaged profile's TileDataLayer database. This is done by typing *C:\Users\**YourUsername**\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer *into the File Explorer address bar and pressing ENTER. Replace *YourUsername *with the username that you log onto Windows with normally, and it's also the one that you cannot access the Start Menu with.
Right click the *Database* folder and click *Rename*.
Rename the folder to *Database BAD*.
Right click an empty space in the folder and click *Paste.*
You should see a new *Database* folder appear.
Press CTRL + ALT + DEL simultaneously.
On the bottom right of your screen, click the Power icon and press *Restart*.
Log in with your normal account.
Click the Start menu and check if it opens.
If it does, you can now remove the two accounts you just created.
To do this:

Press WIN + X.
Click *Control Panel*.
Click *User Accounts*.
Click *User Accounts*.
Click *Manage another account*.
Click either *TempAdmin1 *or *TempAdmin2 *and click *Delete this account.*
Repeat step 6 with the remaining TempAdmin account.


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

Look! My screen is back!!!

I did a restart after running Troubleshoot and, got this. I have send you all info from your suggestion. I have to digest all this myself. 
I am interested to read the "not installed correctly" as it was MS auto installation that did it!!!!!

I would be most grateful for any further suggestions!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

Cynthia7072 said:


> Look! My screen is back!!!
> 
> I did a restart after running Troubleshoot and, got this. I have send you all info from your suggestion. I have to digest all this myself.
> I am interested to read the "not installed correctly" as it was MS auto installation that did it!!!!!
> ...


It looks like that fixed your problem! It also means that the post I wrote above is no longer of use to you, but I hope it will come in handy if somebody else has this issue.


----------



## Cynthia7072 (Jul 22, 2016)

I need to sign off for tonight, Thank you all--I will return, probably Tuesday.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Frankly, I'm amazed and the conclusion I reach is that maybe the corrupted tiledatalayer database also messes up permissions? (Windows 10 is still a learning thing)
My only concern is that you still won't have permission to run CHKDSK which could have dire consequences in the future. I would heartily recommend you try the Task Manager -> File -> New Task -> CMD (as admin) and try the CHKDSK C: /F again. Before I posted this, I did just that on a Windows 10 PC and got the, as expected, would you like to schedule this for the next reboot question.
If it works as it should, yeeha! If it doesn't, Windows isn't fixed yet (sorry).

A common cause I have seen about six times now is when, out of frustration or habit, someone turns the PC off by pressing and holding the power button. It has always been a big no no; but, 10 seems to be far more susceptible. The SOFTWARE registry winds up corrupted, the tiledatalayer gets corrupted, and permissions get messed up. The first two I have been able to fix; but, historically, fixing permissions issues is often a nightmare.

So, please try CHKDSK again before you call it fixed, OK?


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark,
"Brought up *Task Mgr*., typed *CMD (ckd admin bx),* brought up DOS window: *"C:\WINDOWS\system32*>(I typed)CHKDSK c: /F (Enter)
Got "*Access is denied*.""
She was running as admin; the prompt for non-admin is C:\Users\(Username).


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Mark,
> "Brought up *Task Mgr*., typed *CMD (ckd admin bx),* brought up DOS window: *"C:\WINDOWS\system32*>(I typed)CHKDSK c: /F (Enter)
> Got "*Access is denied*.""
> She was running as admin; the prompt for non-admin is C:\Users\(Username).


Yes, my apologies. I deleted my post after I went back and read that.


----------

